
Startup Advice from Everyone - ayusaf
http://aishayusaf.com/blog/2017/1/16/startup-advice-from-everyone
======
ezodude
Great read.

I've personally found that the 'Talking to Humans' book to be a great resource
for thinking about customer development from the customer's perspective.

My favourite concept there was "walk in your potential customer's shoes". Not
rocket science but can get forgotten in all the excitement of Lean Canvases
etc..

~~~
ayusaf
Thanks! I also love that book, as it's full of practical advice. I really
recommend reading Contagious if you haven't because it really made me realise
how important all the offline stuff is for a tech startup :)

